# Picky Budgies



## Joelouisvachon (Jul 13, 2012)

After three years since I last bred budgies, I decided to do it again. I was inspired when one of my two male budgie brothers died and Ralph needed a new buddy. I got a young green budgie, hoping when he/she matured the budgie would turn out to be a girl. A girl she was.

I've had her in a breeding cage with Ralph for six months now, according to her beak she's in heat but she's just not taking to Ralph! they get along fine... just not in that way. -.- 

I wanted baby budgies!


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

i been trying with my pair too but i only got em 2 weeks now  so i know im moving to fast i use the breeding supplement aidonine. the male already knocking on the box with his beak and the female checking the box out so i guess they might nest soon .


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Joelouisvachon said:


> After three years since I last bred budgies, I decided to do it again. I was inspired when one of my two male budgie brothers died and Ralph needed a new buddy. I got a young green budgie, hoping when he/she matured the budgie would turn out to be a girl. A girl she was.
> 
> I've had her in a breeding cage with Ralph for six months now, according to her beak she's in heat but she's just not taking to Ralph! they get along fine... just not in that way. -.-
> 
> I wanted baby budgies!


Birds don't go into heat, they generally will breed in the winter or spring which is bird breeding season. Try giving them longer day light hours, warm foods as a treat, a good nest box. High quality food is a must, make sure those birds are on healthy pellets like Harrison or totally organic. A cuttle bone or calcium block is also a must, if the female bird isn't using those she may develop a severe calcium deficiency if she lays an egg. 

also make sure it's a good idea to be breeding them. Budgies are inexpensive birds and there are a ton in the parrot shelter who need homes and so many more that die prematurely from organ failure because of a bad diet added with a reluctance for people to take take them to a vet.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

well i sure wish i could have some from the shelter because here i paid $200 TT dollars which is almost $40 us dollars for my pair and ima newbie to budgies but not to finches  here is my pair i jus took 2 quick pics of them in the garage...i may have scared them..i will post better pics later.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

They are so pretty! and they have a nice big cage  and 40 isn't too bad, from a pet store or breeder they generally cost 15-25 so 40 would be about the price for two. If you can throw out those wooden dowels(one is fine). They give parrots arthritis and destroy their feet. Grape vine, apple wood, eucalyptus, manzanita, java(coffee) wood, dragon wood are all safe woods but I don't know what's available to you. Parakeets also benefit from eucalyptus leaves and branches if they chew them, don't give it to non Australian native species though. 

here's a good article on the sizing of a bird perch


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

thanx alot man...i always like my pets comfortable the square pieces are made of cedar...i hope thats not bad..i will get rid of the dowels if they are a problem thanks for the heads up..i give them the formula for their seed mix..and multivitamin in their water...aslo organic lettuce and carrot gratings..as well as whole wheat bread and boil egg ...they get it all . and i am no expert but does that dark brown on her beak means she is ready to breed or jus mature?


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Ceder perches are fine(cedar shavings aren't safe). The dark brown on her beak is just coloration, you can tell if they're ready to breed by their cere

Not ready to breed









breeding ready 









Cere turns white when very ill









I'd avoid lettuce, it has close to no nutritional value. Dark leafy greens like kale, broccoli, spinach, dandelion leaves, mustard greens, and collard greens are extremely good for them and also have a lot of calcium. Carrots are good but have a lot of calcium blockers in them. Like carrots other orange foods are great for birds. You can give them pumpkin, sweet potato, squashes like butternut or acorn. Birds also like grains, cooked quinoa is full of nutrients and because of it's small size is usually accepted by small birds. And boiled eggs are great  You can also microwave the shell for 30 seconds(to destroy any bacteria) and give it to them too. 

If you have some of the foods above available to you definitely include it in their diet, some foods can even be frozen and defrosted in small amounts when needed. It's better to get their vitamins through foods rather then water additives as they can get too much and become ill. Also make sure they have two water dishes whenever using vitamins, one with the vitamins and one without. 

Almost forgot, make sure they get at least 3 hours of sunlight(with shade to avoid overheating) a day, you can also use a UVB light instead but it has to be on at least 8 hours a day. They need sunlight to process their vitamin D.


----------

